
Show HN: VisualMIPS – A cross-platform teaching tool for MIPS Assembly - jiantastic
https://visualmips.github.io/
======
relyio
Nice work, it's really neat.

Some feedback: the fact that you use integers to identify registers makes it
harder to read, at least for me. I like being able to spot immediate values at
glance.

You could supplement the homepage with a link to a MIPS reference sheet, in
particular if you use your own subset.

~~~
jiantastic
Thanks! The reference sheet is a good idea.

------
Immortalin
Congrats on shipping! Add support for RISC-V too? Their designs are pretty
similar.

~~~
jiantastic
Thank you! Yeah definitely will work on that going forward.

